# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  Array data type

## Adrian

Hi, all 


Please help

Is it possible to create or use an array field type in sql 7/2000 as can be acheived in databases such as Oracle and Progress. 


For example can the following or similar be done. 

create table MarriedWomen(firstname char(20), surnames array(Name char(20), isMaidenName integer(1)); 


I have a work around at the moment which uses a comma seperated value type approach to store the array elements but this requires string processing to retreive individual values. 


e.g  surname &#34;james 1, brown  &#34; 

Is there an easier way to do this? 

I would appreciate any comments from other who have had similar problems. 





Thanks is advance, 

Adrian

----------

